# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Sharon Stoned ?

## Maciamo

Do you think that the brain haemorrhage of Ariel Sharon (who has a very feminine sounding name that doesn't fit him at all, btw) will definitely cast him away from Israeli politics if he survives ? Isn't it suspicious that just when he planned to "permanently" withdraw Israeli settlers from Gaza, he gets a stroke ? There are probably people who weren't very happy with that decision, and that helps keeping face. "Sorry, Sharon said he'd wihdraw, but is is out now, and plans have changed. Not that Israel has not shown goodwill to do it. But God has shown us that he disagreed with Mr Sharon's policy, so we will feel compelled to discontinue it."

----------


## MeAndroo

I believe that's what Pat Robertson said about Sharon's condition (that God smote him). I certainly hope Sharon steps away from politics if he does survive, but if he's still got fire in his belly and wants his agenda pushed through, he probably won't. Sometimes all that keeps people alive IS their work. 

Here's the CNN article.

I find it both despicable and petty for people to make remarks like this. I understand the Gaza issue is a touchy one, and often brings out the fire in the religious, but it certainly doesn't warrant such cold-heartedness.

----------


## ]-wandering-raven-[

I know someone who saw the seven O'clock news here,tee hee

Can't say I like the man,can't say he deserves to die

I'm going to wait and watch on the subject

----------


## nice gaijin

Robertson's proved numerous times that he's a douchebag, I'm surprised anyone gives him any press coverage anymore (I suppose it's a bit like Anne Coulter; a douchebag still makes for good press copy)

As for the Gaza strip, the Israeli settlements are in violation of international law, and the "infrastructure" that the Israelis are setting up in the West Bank are basically designed to edge out all of the legal residents, and make their homes invalid because of the impossibility of attaining permits that let them build houses or keep those already built. Palestinian houses then get bulldozed, and entire families are left homeless. It's not hard to consider why there is so much vehemence about this; so many Palestinians are left with nothing, they are sent running to terrorist organizations. /rant

As for Sharon (whose name isn't that feminine if you're an Israeli, I reckon), I doubt that he'll survive this ordeal. It sounds pretty serious, and he's (frankly) an old fat guy with a very stressful job. Even if he does pull through, his political career is pretty much over. Considering the illegal buildup of Israeli settlements was carried out under his watch, I don't think I'd want him back in office. What worries me is the policies that will follow his resignation/death. The first step towards peace is really up to the Israelis. A simple ceasefire means nothing.

----------


## Duo

You know I never had high hopes for the withdrawl plan. Just as it happend with the OSLO accords that were a much bigger plan, and international one, after the shootin of Rabin, the new Israeli gov pulled out of the deal. I think there are 2 many conflicting sides in Israel for an agreement to be reached with Palestine when they can't reach one with themselves. They still have a very shaky identity between secular jews and "fundamentalists" jews if you will and let's not mention those who live in the colonies who are a problem on their own. A deal will only be reached if the US, who btw provides 8 billion dollars in aid each year to Israel which is basically the source of revenue keeping the Israeli State on its feet, has the political will to have an agreement. Frankly Sharon doesn't deserve to end up as some kind of Hero of the peace agreement or of anything like that because his is anything but the latter.

----------


## Maciamo

> Frankly Sharon doesn't deserve to end up as some kind of Hero of the peace agreement or of anything like that because his is anything but the latter.


Oh, but I have no doubt about it. Sharon is a dedicated warrior, not a peace-maker.

----------

